# Best Timeshare System for NorCal



## piyooshj (Mar 7, 2015)

I currently own HGVC and I am happy with it, however my choices for resorts within driving distance is limited.

What is the best TS system for folks living in NorCal?


----------



## ivywag (Mar 7, 2015)

We like our Hyatt weeks because we are an easy drive to Tahoe or Carmel.


----------



## DAman (Mar 7, 2015)

Depends on your level of luxury....

Hyatt is great as noted earlier.  I love Highlands Inn and High Sierra.

Worldmark has a lot of options in Northern Cal.  Windsor, SF, Angels Camp, Bass Lake, Marina Dunes, and Clear Lake.  Solvang and Pismo are an easy drive too. As well as South Shore Tahoe.


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 7, 2015)

ivywag said:


> We like our Hyatt weeks because we are an easy drive to Tahoe or Carmel.



Great, I've been looking into Hyatt primarily due to Carmel and Tahoe as stated. Just wanted to make sure it is a good and flexible system as HGVC. Plus the upfront cost and MFs are reasonable. 

I own in Vegas primarily due to low MFs, can I do something similar and buy Hyatt in AZ and hope to book Carmel/Tahoe. MFs in Carmel seem pretty high to me.


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 7, 2015)

DAman said:


> Depends on your level of luxury....
> 
> Hyatt is great as noted earlier.  I love Highlands Inn and High Sierra.
> 
> Worldmark has a lot of options in Northern Cal.  Windsor, SF, Angels Camp, Bass Lake, Marina Dunes, and Clear Lake.  Solvang and Pismo are an easy drive too. As well as South Shore Tahoe.



So comparing Hyatt vs. Worldmark. 

Hyatt: Less locations but higher quality and better amenities. Higher cost and MFs
Worldmark: More locations, moderate quality, lower MFs and cost to get in

I am just guessing. Please correct/add.....


----------



## DAman (Mar 7, 2015)

piyooshj said:


> So comparing Hyatt vs. Worldmark.
> 
> Hyatt: Less locations but higher quality and better amenities. Higher cost and MFs
> Worldmark: More locations, moderate quality, lower MFs and cost to get in
> ...



That is correct.  

WM is not bad.  You do have options for nicer rooms(Deluxe/Penthouse/Presidential units-but higher cost in WM credits).  I own both Hyatt and WM-they compliment each other well. 

Highlands Inn is very nice and has daily housekeeping.  Cost in Hyatt points is high for HI but to me it's worth it. We like Pinon Pointe in Sedona too.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2015)

You may find it helpful to look at the TS map, and see what resorts are in CA:  http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't own either but I would imagine partial week reservations during peak and even shoulder season are going to be a lot harder through Hyatt than Worldmark.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 7, 2015)

I own at Starwood, Marriott and Worldmark.  You can't beat the locations, flexibility, customer friendliness and cost of ownership of Worldmark.  I am a very picky traveler and would not sneeze at Worldmark.


----------



## juliewhitehall (Mar 7, 2015)

WorldMark is the best: lowest cost, lowest MF, more resorts, highest trading power in RCI due to land trust. Over 84 properties, Debt free, and growing. Very nice resorts.


----------



## DAman (Mar 7, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't own either but I would imagine partial week reservations during peak and even shoulder season are going to be a lot harder through Hyatt than Worldmark.



I have been very successful getting mid week reservations at Highlands Inn and High Sierra. I just stayed Presidents Week at HI(a two night followed by a four night), have two rooms for NYE booked(two night mid week) there, and President's Week midweek next year at High Sierra. 

I have booked a two bedroom unit at Highlands Inn on a four night midweek stay in early/mid August too. 

WM is easier but try getting into Marina Dunes or Pismo on short stays. Maybe on Bonus time. Dolphins Cove can be tough too. Windsor and Angels Camp are easy. 

Both are good systems. I have had good luck using Hyatt in II too. I don't use WM credits in II as I use them strictly in WM.


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks all looks like with Worldmark tons of options. I have RCI thru my HGVC and will see if I can grab some of them via last call before I decide to purchase. Last Chrismas week I grabbed a Wyndham grand desert in Las Vegas on RCI last call. I am also considering Hyatt for carmel and tahoe.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 11, 2015)

We love our Hyatt and the point system goes far. We ended up with close to 5 weeks trading out our 1 week 2 bedroom lock off. We did a Feb trip to Bonita Springs, are going skiing in Aspen and Breckinridge, and have summer trips planned for Colorado. Most of the other programs we looked at did not have points they were as valuable in trading or went as far. We are doing a lot of midweek trips and using studios and 1 bedrooms. I wish there were more options in Hyatt but they have good locations and the quality is there.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 14, 2015)

juliewhitehall said:


> WorldMark is the best: lowest cost, lowest MF, more resorts, highest trading power in RCI due to land trust. Over 84 properties, Debt free, and growing. Very nice resorts.



Add to that great flexibility, generous cancellation policy, ability to rent points from other owners.
Great staff in the resorts and the call centre, (but avoid the sales team)easy to use website. 
As far as luxury goes Hyatt may be a Caddilac but Worldmark is a damn nice Buick.

Chris


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 14, 2015)

piyooshj said:


> Thanks all looks like with Worldmark tons of options. I have RCI thru my HGVC and will see if I can grab some of them via last call before I decide to purchase. Last Chrismas week I grabbed a Wyndham grand desert in Las Vegas on RCI last call. I am also considering Hyatt for carmel and tahoe.



Just in case you don't know. HGVC members can also rent weeks via RCI Extra Vacations. HGVC just doesn't provide online access to RCI Extra Vacation which currently shows availability through September 2016. You just have to book RCI Extra Vacations via the phone.

I'll post what I currently see in RCI Extra Vacations for WorldMark on the TUG Sightings forum - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224679

There are several Tuggers who own both HGVC and WorldMark. You'll also gain additional benefits by addiing WorldMark to your timeshare portfolio (such as access to Marriott, Starwood, Hyatt and Four Seasons via Interval International exchanges) 
See these old HGVC threads.
HGVC + Worldmark owners: Questions Please - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202811
Question: For anyone that owns more then one time share - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210627


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 14, 2015)

Worldmark seems to be very popular. What are the basics I need to know when looking at resales. Do you buy points or at a specific location. I will do a search to see what I can find out as well.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 14, 2015)

Tucson traveler said:


> Worldmark seems to be very popular. What are the basics I need to know when looking at resales. Do you buy points or at a specific location. I will do a search to see what I can find out as well.



It is a pure points system with no home resort. 

Best place for info is www.WMowners.com. 

The official site is 
Www.worldmarktheclub.com

To get a 2 bedroom in high season starts at 10,000 credits for a week. More for newer ( since Wyndham took over as developer) resorts 

To buy a 10,000 credit account (10k every year) on the resale market would run approx $3500.00

Ongoing maintence fees about $700 yr


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/

There are many resales listed in the Memberships for Sale topic. Several reputable resellers also list there.

You buy points, with a minimum account size of 5K. There is no home resort.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 14, 2015)

piyooshj said:


> So comparing Hyatt vs. Worldmark.
> 
> Hyatt: Less locations but higher quality and better amenities. Higher cost and MFs
> Worldmark: More locations, *moderate* quality, lower MFs and cost to get in
> ...



I think you mostly have have it right, but I think the differences speak more to level of luxury.


In a WorldMark resort you will find excellent staff, clean units, everything working and a very well equipped kitchen.  Oh and usually a Murphy bed which is far more comfortable than any sofa bed. The units are refurnished and redecorated on a regular basis and never feel or look old or worn. I'm not sure I'd call that moderate.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 14, 2015)

How concerned should we be about Wyndham owning world mark. We attended a Wyndham presentation and were promised the moon by sales. We were completely turned off by them.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 14, 2015)

Tucson traveler said:


> How concerned should we be about Wyndham owning world mark. We attended a Wyndham presentation and were promised the moon by sales. We were completely turned off by them.



The WorldMark by Wyndham staff in the call centre and in resort operations (front desk, maintenance and housekeeping etc) are awesome.

The sales staff are not. Don't go to the owners updates and you'll have no problems. The sales staff are the same as Wyndham's.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 15, 2015)

Here's a link to the WorldMark Resort Directory - http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1415/

There used to be a pdf version of the Owners Education Handbook but I can't seem to find an updated version. I suggest using this link for an overview of  WorldMark - http://www.wmtsinfo.com/item/11. It's TUG member's cotraveller site. It is very organized and covers all of the basics. It's a good way of introducing you to WM. 

You should definitely spend some time on http://www.wmowners.com/forum/. It covers everything you'll ever want to know about WorldMark. Owners discuss the latest news, tips, reviews and strategies to maximize your WM usage.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 15, 2015)

And don't forget there is a WorldMark Forum on TUG as well  
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=60

Buying developer vs aftermarket credits? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221269
Why Worldmark? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223233
WorldMark - Wyndham Club Pass - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206311


----------



## chrono88 (Mar 15, 2015)

We are very happy with our WM ownership. We've stayed at 4 different WM resorts within driving distance from the Bay area in the last year (sf, windsor, south shore, angels camp) and the resort operations staff have all been very nice, responsive, and respectful. We avoid going to any owner updates or owner education events because we have found the sales people can be very pushy. If you want updates or have questions, I recommend reading the forums or calling the call center.


----------



## Rumpled (Mar 15, 2015)

Just throwing  this out there as a NorCal option; Shell has Vino Bello in Napa and three locations in The City.


----------



## jonevans (Mar 20, 2015)

*same boat*

I had 7000 HGVC  at sea world and HD same questions but ended up with another 4800 I. Vegas.  Biggest question  I struggled  with was Did I want II or a second RCI account. not many free accounts with any purchase but hgvc is just a phone call away and they work for me.   But there is always the grass over there in II .


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 20, 2015)

jonevans said:


> I had 7000 HGVC  at sea world and HD same questions but ended up with another 4800 I. Vegas.  *Biggest question  I struggled  with was Did I want II or a second RCI account. not many free accounts with any purchase* but hgvc is just a phone call away and they work for me.   But there is always the grass over there in II .



Exchange company membership is optional. So you don't have to incur any fees if you don't join.

You can join at any time as long as the exchange company has an association with the resort/system. You can also end your exchange company membership at anytime. 

NOTE: With WorldMark you can join both RCI and II if you want.


----------



## lschaaf (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Add to that great flexibility, generous cancellation policy, ability to rent points from other owners.
> Great staff in the resorts and the call centre, (but avoid the sales team)easy to use website.
> As far as luxury goes Hyatt may be a Caddilac but Worldmark is a damn nice Buick.
> 
> Chris




I like that, I drive a Buick   Where's the best place to purchase Worldmark points?  Edit, never mind, I just saw all the links!


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 16, 2015)

IMHO there are three companies which have a significant number of TS in Nor-Cal.

Hyatt, Worldmark (WM)  and Shell (SVC)  Both WM and SVC are owned by Wyndham 

You'll have to pay a significant amount of money to buy resale Hyatt or WM BUT SVC is basically available resale for free.


----------

